# Garden Plants



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

from the past posts of tanks shots, i've noticed some garden-looking plants in some of the tanks. Isnt it garden plants easily die in underwater conditions or are there garden plants that can tolerate excessive water like aquatic plants.

thanks.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You are right Camote kid these where "Dracena's" a plant not suppossed ti live submerged which die very easily....


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah when i first started ou in the hobby i tried decorating my tank with outdoor plants but they all ended up turning yellow and dying within a week...


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

i have a bunch of garden plants that i submerge the roots in the water and the rest above they arr great for tatrariums( (you want a pic?) but i ve never herd of totaly submerge plants


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I dont think garden plants can live totally under water.


----------

